# Seachem Prime and BGA



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow, man I once had that stuff and it was a pain. Fortunately it wipes off incredibly easy. I know it loves low nitrate conditions and I think I might of had it myself in combination of over filtration, no co2, no regular water changes, and not adding nitrates for my plants.

Question: Why are you using something to neutralize nitrates? I have a feeling that his is where your real and long term problem lies.

I don't know exactly how to remove it permanently but I advise:

1. Do a regular 50% water change and don't be afraid to fertilize with nitrates afterwards.

2. Make sure your water is circulated well.

3. Add C02 if you don't have it.

4. Don't overfeed fish

5. Make sure you are cleaning out your filter once a month and vacuuming your substrate well once a week too.

I would do all these things and then black out my tank for a few days.

Chemicals may be needed by I don't have experience with them. Good luck and maybe someone with more experience can comment.


----------



## comatoast (Mar 11, 2009)

Sure hope you're wrong about this- I use more Prime than is required during every weekly water change and have had no BGA at all (yet). And does "detoxifying" mean eliminating? Maybe Seachem customer service should be consulted here- I understand they are usually very helpful.


----------



## Riiz (Apr 30, 2008)

I use Prime too, and have had no instances of BGA ever. Also btw, detoxifying something, means making it less harmful to the tank inhabitants, but its is still available to the plants and bacteria.


----------



## j-gens (Dec 11, 2008)

agreed^


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

I had successfully rid my smelly tank of BGA about a month or two ago by adding more flow and increasing the nitrates to about 20-30 ppm I think. Just a few days a go I saw the slime and bubbles appear.

The only reason I starting using Prime was because I was also using Purigen. They say that Purigen shouldn't be used with a dechlorinator that provides slime-coat because it will exhaust faster and whatnot.

I've thought up of a few more things that could have caused the comeback if it wasn't the prime:

1. Possibly an extra hour of light, from eight hours to nine hours. (changed the timer with daylight savings)

2. A few weeks back I added a ton of purigen (2 full pouches) in my filter.

3. With the extra purigen, the tannins in the water are finally gone. The light might be more intense?

4. My bulbs are getting older.

5. I moved some plants around and added a few new ones.

I'm not exactly sure on plant biochemistry and how they absorb nitrogen in a tank, and if they like NO3 or whatever Prime turns it into.


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Riiz said:


> I use Prime too, and have had no instances of BGA ever. Also btw, detoxifying something, means making it less harmful to the tank inhabitants, but its is still available to the plants and bacteria.


 
I agree. There is absolutely no link between Prime and BGA.


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

All right, I'm going to add an old H.O.B filter. I think because of the higher temps (82-83), the O2 levels might be a little too low. It's worth a shot anyways.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Keep us updated. I am interested in seeing how the extra flow helps.


----------

